# Is there a 12 step program???



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello everyone, 


am I in the right place? Is this thing on....testing 1..2..3..test...
Just going to jump right in here and say um, Hi, My name is Hella. and I have been clean and prop building free for over 2 months now....and I really need a fix...can you help me....

okay really...my name is Hella, I live somewhere in the vicinity of Denver, Colorado and I love Halloween, have since I was a kid. My hubby is a fabulous guy who lets me be creative with this passion of mine, and my kids just think I am weird, but that normal for kids anyway...lol 
I have just really started to get into the whole home haunting stuff within the last year or so, so I am still a newbie at all this, the Halloween-L list has been great, and Jeff, or Frighteners Entertainment posted a link to here...and well Here I am...I hope that I can learn and grow and contribute when I can.

so Hi, glad to be here. 
 Hella


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Hella.  You'll find lots of people with the same passion here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Hella. My step kids think I am weird too. Of course, I think they are right. But as ScareFX said, "You are in the right place." Have fun posting...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my little (or is it large now) slice of hell on the internet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Hella" nice to have you here! (Ok.That was bad.) Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Hella, glad you're here!!

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Hella. My God, two months without a Halloween prop fix! What were you thinking? It's dangerous to go cold turkey like that. I think you should join in on the under $20 prop challenge before it's too late, lol.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street... The odd thing in my opion is that this little slice of Hell is next to scecamey street...


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, Hella.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to.....once again clay you have stolen my welcome line. I am so ever dissapointed  . LOL Welcome to the street


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Hella!

P.S.
can you tell me how to get...how to get to scecamey street?


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Greetings and red potatoes.....Just kidding Z


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Hella said:


> ...my name is Hella, I live somewhere in the vicinity of Denver, Colorado and I love Halloween, have since I was a kid. My hubby is a fabulous guy who lets me be creative with this passion of mine, and my kids just think I am weird, but that normal for kids anyway...


Hello, Hella (have you heard that one before?).

Where, in the vicinity of Denver, pray tell? I used to live in the vicinity myself. Aurora, in fact.

You are the Keeper of what Secrets?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Hella, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I think I am going to like it here...

in answer to your questions Doug, I live out near DIA, tecnically Denver, but everyone thinks Aurora. I grew up in the Westminster area though.

and I am the keeper of my secrets...lol and there are many


----------

